# XAMPP cant see IT



## ron101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ineed someone who is familar with running his website on his PC?
Hi, winxp sp3, im running my norm windows on C (as normal) and my website on E drive.Ive got XAMPP as the server but for some reason today and yesterday it wont go on the net, i had ESET Smart Security but ive disabled that. Is there a program that tell what is wrong, or what port it was using. OR does anybody no what could be wrong ? It been on there for four years with varios problems but this has got me stumped. I can get on there anytime logged or unlogged but users find they are blocked, ooh im running phpbb3.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

If your machine is the same as the unit serving the pages then you could have a firewall blocking your ports. If you have a router between the computer and the outside line then you need to set port forwarding. I have set up my own site with XAMPP for the record and find it very useful.


----------

